# Lyft Rating Plummeting



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I've have a rating of around 4.88 for 500 rides. The last 100 my rating has been plummeting, now at 4.65, in less than 100 rides. 

WHAT THE ****!?!?

The only thing I can think of is that it's Uber riders using Lyft. They're used to the idea that the driver starts the ride and so when they take too long to come down and Lyft automatically starts the ride, they blame me and think I did it. I even had another guy the other day get in the car totally pissed, saying I started the ride early. I kept trying to explain to the dipshit that Lyft automatically starts the ride after 1 min. He said he'd never seen that before and that he'd report me. That took me down to 4.68. 

Then I did 17 perfectly fine rides yesterday with no apparent problems. Now 4.65. WHAT THE ****!?!?! 

My ratings for Lyft used to be so stable and so much easier to handle than Uber, now my ratings are plummeting and are much harder to maintain like they were when I drove more Uber. e


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

When a passenger starts talking sh!t on a lyft ride, hit cancel and show passenger the sidewalk, have done this 3 times,

If uber, do not start trip until all passengers are seated and welcome greetings and destination info is done, if passenger(s) start talking sh!t, cancel trip and point to the sidewalk.

After nearly 2000 trips on uber I have a 4.84 rating,
I have a 4.91 rating on lyft..


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> When a passenger starts talking sh!t on a lyft ride, hit cancel and show passenger the sidewalk, have done this 3 times,
> 
> If uber, do not start trip until all passengers are seated and welcome greetings and destination info is done, if passenger(s) start talking sh!t, cancel trip and point to the sidewalk.
> 
> ...


 how is everyone cancelling trips after starting it? i see many comments cancel trip, but i never see an option once the trip starts.


----------

